# My experience, not as bad I thought!



## 21857 (Aug 15, 2006)

Well, A week ago I had my first colonoscopy, endoscopy and bowel biopsy, and let me tell you I was freaking out so bad, I worked myself into such a state, I even said my goodbyes to my boyfriend, thinking I wouldnt get through it (yes i am a bit of a drama queen!)But I have to say the worst bit is definately the prep day and the few days after of discomfort (im pretty sure not everyone has such a rough time afterwoods like I did). The prep wasnt that bad I guess, but drinking so much of that stuff gets to you after a while. My D didnt come on for at least 6 hours, and didnt last that long, about 4 hours. When I went into hospital I was freaking out to bad, but the worst thing about being in the hospital was having the canula put in your hand, and the antiscpetic that they put in your throat. After woods I felt alright, in a bit of pain, but ok. So I pigged out cause i was starving after the 2 days of fasting, and I felt so sick after that, i still had D, and I was in pain for 3 days after woods, not massive, but uncomfortable.So for all of you that have one upcoming, I know its easier for me to say, but it really isnt that bad, and unlike what I thought, you do live through it!! Good luck and take care!


----------

